# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Guilty Dogs and Qwilty Dogs

## Trinnity

@Sled Dog, is this critter yours?

----------

Brat (02-05-2019),Lone Gunman (02-05-2019),Old Ridge Runner (03-28-2016),Pepper Belly (02-29-2016),TBO (03-04-2016)

----------


## Trinnity



----------

Brat (02-05-2019),Lone Gunman (02-05-2019),Old Ridge Runner (03-28-2016),Pepper Belly (02-29-2016)

----------


## Trinnity

Something really sneaky was goin' on here and look, they're in the kitchen  :Nono:

----------

Brat (02-05-2019),Lone Gunman (02-05-2019),Old Ridge Runner (03-28-2016),Pepper Belly (02-29-2016)

----------


## Trinnity

That was bad bad what you did  :Nono:

----------

Brat (02-05-2019),Lone Gunman (02-05-2019)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Something really sneaky was goin' on here and look, they're in the kitchen


Holy crow that looks almost exactly like my dog.

----------


## Trinnity

mom, it was him --->

----------

Lone Gunman (02-05-2019)

----------


## Crunch



----------

Lone Gunman (02-05-2019),Old Ridge Runner (03-28-2016),TBO (03-04-2016)

----------


## Crunch



----------

Cedric (03-03-2016),Lone Gunman (02-05-2019),Old Ridge Runner (03-28-2016),TBO (03-04-2016)

----------


## Trinnity



----------

Lone Gunman (02-05-2019)

----------


## Trinnity



----------

Lone Gunman (02-05-2019)

----------


## potlatch

> That's funny.
> 
> She should get three huskies if she likes dog hair so much.


 "SHE" hates all that dog hair!!   I could not live with that. After 3 days of the weekend the dog hair even covered the tables like dust. I've had a Poodle, a Bedlington Terrier, a Peke-A-Poo, and my Yorkie, and never had trouble with shedding dog hair. I was told these 'visiting' dogs are just now shedding their winter coats.

----------


## Sled Dog

> "SHE" hates all that dog hair!!   I could not live with that. After 3 days of the weekend the dog hair even covered the tables like dust. I've had a Poodle, a Bedlington Terrier, a Peke-A-Poo, and my Yorkie, and never had trouble with shedding dog hair. I was told these 'visiting' dogs are just now shedding their winter coats.


Huskies shed twice a year...and the fur on the one dog is so thick the fleas starve to death because they can't get to her skin.   She's never scratched a flea.

(Yeah, they all get the Trifexis pills)

But huskies shed so much fur that people make sweaters out of husky yarn.   They're either masochists or giving them to people they want to see scratch.

I've gotten a grocery bag of hair from the one dog from one brushing.

We've given up on rugs...

----------

Lone Gunman (02-05-2019),potlatch (02-05-2019)

----------


## kazenatsu



----------

Brat (02-05-2019),Lone Gunman (02-05-2019),potlatch (02-05-2019),Rita Marley (02-05-2019)

----------


## Trinnity

Oh Missy, what have you done now?

----------

Brat (02-05-2019),Lone Gunman (02-05-2019)

----------


## potlatch

> Trinnity, I wanted to thank you for this thread. Late last night, after watching all the election returns, I came here and spent some time scrolling through the pictures and captions and laughing out loud. Like you, I love dogs - there's nothing like a dog... If I were very young again I'd like to have 3 or 4 dogs. 
> 
> Your "Jack" is a darling looking dog. My little 'Piper' is 12 1/2 yrs old now and I'm posting a picture of him from several years ago when he stole a Reindeer out of a Christmas box and came into the den with it. He knew it wasn't 'his'. That's about the extent of his misdeeds, he's too little to do much harm, lol.


Thank you @Lone Gunman.  Your 'thanks' drew me back to an old thread I had forgotten about.  :Smiley20:

----------


## Lone Gunman

> Thank you @Lone Gunman.  Your 'thanks' drew me back to an old thread I had forgotten about.


great thread!  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (02-05-2019),potlatch (02-05-2019)

----------


## potlatch

> great thread!


Yeah, it was and may stay 'revived' again for awhile.  :Smile:

----------

Brat (02-05-2019)

----------


## Lone Gunman

Thank God you are home. Someone broke in and ate your rotisserie chicken again.
Lennox  and Lilly ate an entire rotisserie chicken and a pound of turkey bacon  while Mommy was moving her car. This was Lillys second chicken in a  month.

----------

Brat (02-05-2019),potlatch (02-05-2019)

----------


## potlatch

> Oh Missy, what have you done now?


I hope your 'Jack' is still doing OK. Haven't seen you post anything in a long while.  :Smile:

----------

Lone Gunman (02-05-2019),OldSchool (02-05-2019)

----------


## potlatch

> “Thank God you are home. Someone broke in and ate your rotisserie chicken again.”
> Lennox  and Lilly ate an entire rotisserie chicken and a pound of turkey bacon  while Mommy was moving her car. This was Lilly’s second chicken in a  month.


Bad dog, bad dog!! Lol. Bet they had a stomach ache after all that.

----------

Brat (02-05-2019),Lone Gunman (02-05-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

And while the dogs are in the 'dog house'.....



Cats post on the web.

Maybe just 'cause they like 'the mouse':



 :Icon Biggrin:

----------

Brat (02-05-2019),Lone Gunman (02-05-2019),potlatch (02-05-2019)

----------


## Ed D



----------


## Ed D



----------

